# Step move travelling question



## Ziju (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys!
Ive played a little game with some friends of mine when i started to dribble. I caught the ball in the air while running. I ran to towards the board and startet to step with the ball in my hands like I going to make a lay-up but instead of going up to the rim I jumped and landed on both of my feet and did an hop step. So I did something like an euro step move towards the basket to make my defenders look like im gonna do a lay up but then took the hopstep landed on both feet and made than the lay up. So after the hop step i again jumped and made so lay up before coming down back to earth.
They called me a foul for travelling but i denied tried to explain my move. However im now wondering if its was right? Was it travelling or a step mistake? I mean after catching the ball in the air i still would have been able to stop dribble and than go further but i didnt and made the euro-step and than hop-step lay up thing.

Please help me!

I hope you understand me and my problem.
Greetingz from Germany!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Euro hops and other nontraditonal steps tend to form a bit of a grey area. What it's sounding like to me is you planted one step, then went into two before going up for your shot; this, in practice is not a travel, but again, you have to be careful because a lot of time when it feels like you're taking one step, hopping onto both feet before taking a shot.. you're actually taking 1, 2.. hop onto two feet, which itself is a travel.

It's an easy mistake to make and I catch myself doing it all the time, often without other players calling it. Assuming you don't have greedy friends who just want to watch the world burn, I'd take their word for it given they had the better, more objective view.

Keep it real, Germany.


----------



## Ziju (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the answer mate! Yes i did 2 steps like im going to the rim for a layup. Just the same jumping procedure as always but instead of going up to the rim i did the hopstep. So as u said its travelling.
1 or 2 friends werent really happy about this..

Greetings back to the states. yall be so happy you have the nba. im sittin at 4am in front of my tv to watch the league. Im only doing late shifts to be able to watch it.. yall should apreciate to watch the best sports at normal times!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Hahaha that is dedication my friend! I wish you luck in appreciating the league and not travelling.


----------

